# Oinktoberfest 2012



## wittdog

In two weeks the Swine Syndicate will be competing at http://oinktoberfest.com/ stop on by if your in that neck of the woods.


----------



## Griff

Jeez, I wish I was gonna be there again.


----------



## wittdog

I wish you were to.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Is Pigs going to be there?


----------



## Greg Rempe

Who? ;-)


----------



## wittdog

I imagine there will be a pigs sighting.


----------



## DJ

Looks Like a Good Time!! Good Luck if you Compete
dj


----------



## wittdog




----------



## john pen

Trying to work out pulling in Friday 6ish and leaving Sat eve or Sun am.. (depending on alcohol consumption) Would that work for u ?


----------



## wittdog

Sounds good to me


----------



## wittdog

Looks like I'll have to get more beer if JP is coming.


----------



## Cliff H.

Wish I could come hang wittdog and pigs.


----------



## wittdog

Cliff you are welcome to make that ride


----------



## oompappy

Hey! It's good to see the Swine Syndicate back into the comps this year.  Good Luck to You and your Crew! Get a trophy or 2.

We're taking a year off but plan to do a couple contests next year... We got a job booked for that weekend so we can't make Oink even for a visit


----------



## wittdog

I'll miss having you guys as neighbors at  Oink. We are looking at doing a few more next year as well. Hopefully we will see you.


----------



## wittdog

It's this weekend. Can't wait


----------



## john pen

Dave, Couldn't get out of work. Good luck. Ill be coming by your house Sunday evening if you have extra beer or cooked and packaged meat... Let me know..


----------



## wittdog

I might


----------



## john pen

Are you getting wet ?


----------



## oompappy

Yeah, How did it go?


----------



## wittdog

I was not happy with our turn ins and the only one to blame is myself. Time to rethink the time line some. Anyways were consistent enough to finish at the back of the top third. Not too bad considering the weather we dealt with Sat night and the field of team.   Here is the Swine Syndicates results. 
Chicken 28
Ribs 13
Pork 21
Brisket 38
Dessert 7
Overall 20 out of 62 teams


----------

